# machine knitting sideways



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Anyone , done sideways machine knitting.?


regards maggie :thumbup:


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I have made a couple of Dolman sleeved sweaters on my Duomatic 80, using the pattern in Mary Weaver's book.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susanjoy said:


> Yes, I have made a couple of Dolman sleeved sweaters on my Duomatic 80, using the pattern in Mary Weaver's book.


 I was wondering where to get a pattern, thanks for your quick reply :-D


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a booklet by Wendy Phillips called 'Sideways Style' in which she gives a very detailed basic pattern for a sideways knit sweater and lots of punch card designs as well.
Bramwell also have sideways knit patterns in some of their booklets.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Maggie I Love you avitar. Makes me laugh!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I have made several sweaters, a nice sideways cardigan by Hertha Wood, (which with matching skirt turned into a wonderful suit)and a few skirts, including my favorite skirts, The Go Anywhere Skirt, and one of Mary Anne Oger's Sassy Skirts. Love them all!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried searching for a book from Mary Weaver and don't seem to be able to find one. Can you guide me in the right direction?


susanjoy said:


> Yes, I have made a couple of Dolman sleeved sweaters on my Duomatic 80, using the pattern in Mary Weaver's book.


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, she wrote several books, all out of print, only available mainly from Ebay. I have 3. 

1 Knitting Machine technology (or something like that!) 
2 Ribber 1 
3 Ribber 2

There alsois a 'Ribber3'

These books contain lots of patterns , but they are old fashioned, they also contain lots of useful information on machine makes, their use and looking after your machine. Loads on all types of machine and all types of wool as well. Sadly she died in November 2013. She will be greatly missed.

If you can get any copies of any of her books it would be money well spent.

Bev


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

She also wrote 'The Passap Duomatic' and 'Duomatic Knitting', a book on 'Machine Knitted Skirts' and another on 'Easy Fair Isle for the Brother Ribber', and one called 'Japanese for Machine Knitters'.
The patterns in her books are good basic shapes and she explains how to adapt patterns and make them fit and how to make your own patterns.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I'll try ebay.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I've done lots of sideways knits. I select garment shapes in DesignaKnit and rotate them to the angle that I want. With the tension swatch, the interactive knitting in DAK then works out the instructions for knitting the garment.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I used to do a lot at one time, now the dolman is back in, may do some more also I have made a lot of skirts sideways using the short row method


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is a book with sideways knit garments......
http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Cuff-Sideways-Knit-Garments-Sweaters/dp/1589232909

The following black beaded top I did was sideways knitted, although this pattern wasn't from the book that I have given above......
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57825-1.html


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Anyone , done sideways machine knitting.?
> 
> regards maggie :thumbup:


I did this one and it was pretty easy but I couldn't get the edges to ever lay flat so it's still unfinished. I think my tension was too tight.

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/EZsweater/mirrorVest/MirrorVestV2.html


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I LOVE that vest! Finish it, you'll get lots of compliments!

Sheryl Burnet in YouTube video says knitting curls because knit stitch and purl sti6tch are different lengths. Don't remember "which is which" though.

So combating curling is a whole other experimenting/learning area. But ....

your pattern says "You will a trim at the hem, neck and sleeves; the main purpose is to reduce curling at the edges." The front cardigan edges would also be considered a "hem" and need trim as well. 

Trim would be crochet, worm edge. etc.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help Helen. I did a crochet trim around it but it still curls. Maybe that worm one would be better. I'll have to pull it out of the problem box and have another go at it.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sewvirgo, maybe a couple more (open) rounds of crochet, or a few rows of garter stitch is all you need to do... no ripping.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I will do that first for sure. Ripping out stuff seems to start a jinx on the next 2 or 3 projects.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Here is a book with sideways knit garments......
> http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Cuff-Sideways-Knit-Garments-Sweaters/dp/1589232909
> 
> The following black beaded top I did was sideways knitted, although this pattern wasn't from the book that I have given above......
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57825-1.html


Thanks Susie, i got the knitting cuff sideways but it is handknitting lol lovely book :thumbup:


----------

